# Serial Bash



## swizzlest (Sep 13, 2003)

I can't get it.

I've got a serial cable from 9thtee.

I'm got it plugged into serial on the tivo, and into my com port on my PC. Went into Hyperterminal and selectected COM1. 

Just get this when the Tivo boots:

8ïþOï.ÆÌüS Ç PCäÓÈÖñ>þÖ Sü¶ ÷Ç_&þ®Höß ïô·§;× }Ï!ïãf½ï
ÖaH öïöãä{¦gä6ç ,| tóñÏæ#Þ¶)ý GÎÈîÆþ!¼<÷÷ £È

Anyone?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

swizzlest said:


> I can't get it.
> 
> I've got a serial cable from 9thtee.
> 
> ...


You have to manually convert each character to binary, and then to arabic. Just kidding!  First, do have serial bash enabled in your author file? Did you set the port speed to 115k?


----------



## swizzlest (Sep 13, 2003)

Sweet! I had to move my port speed up. All the instructions I found elsewhere specified 9600 baud.

Now I'm stuck at the password....but I'm searching as we speak. 

Thanks rbautch!


----------



## swizzlest (Sep 13, 2003)

Sweet....this seems to have worked:

Snowman
11-12-2004, 10:16 AM
You want to plug the Tivo in, wait about 10 secs, then plug the serial cable in. The password is BIOS password and it seems to differ on every unit and to my knowledge, hasn't been cracked, but you shouldn't be in there anyway. What happens is the Tivo checks the serial port on bootup. If it gets any input, it prompts for a password. However, it's one of the VERY first things it does. That's why you wait about 10 seconds.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

swizzlest said:


> Sweet! I had to move my port speed up. All the instructions I found elsewhere specified 9600 baud.
> 
> Now I'm stuck at the password....but I'm searching as we speak.
> 
> Thanks rbautch!


Can you please point me in the direction of there instructions you speak of. I have some SAS2's that I want to apply the superpatch to. The instructions talk about transfering the files to my Tivo and then running them. I've yet to find something that talks about how to do that.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Nobody has cracked how to determine the factory-set password, but if your tivo is hacked, you can reset it to whatever you want... instructions are at http://www.seedwiki.com/wiki/tivo_hacking_wiki/prom_menu.cfm


----------



## tintorer (Jul 14, 2006)

I am also stuck at the password screen with my serial connection.
I have a RCA DVR40 that was just hacked with PVTNet and InstantCake 6.2. Does this install have a know password?


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

Make sure you have serial bash set up in your rc.sysinit.author file and don't hit enter when the tivo boots; by hitting enter you are entering the Prom menu - that is not the same thing as serial bash. Just let it boot (don't hit enter) and if you have serial bash set up correctly, you will see the bash prompt.


----------



## p_johnson58 (Jul 17, 2006)

Folks,

I'm a newbie here and I apologize in advance if this question belongs in a different thread. 

I'm searching for function codes (decimal or hex) that I can use from a PC to control my Motorola (Comcast) converter via the serial DB9 rear connector -- assuming it's enabled.

Any hints on where to find this stuff?


----------



## fernanc2 (May 13, 2005)

Help Please.

I can see all the boot up messages but can't use shell.

I've tried these lines in rc.sysinit.author

/bin/bash -login < /dev/ttyS2 >& /dev/ttyS2 &

and

/bin/bash < /dev/ttyS2 >& /dev/ttyS2 &

Here is my bootpage line:
root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false

And I'm using HYPERTERMINAL 115200 8-N-1


----------



## fernanc2 (May 13, 2005)

Thank you figured it out. One out of the three wires in my do it yourself serial wire came loose so I could see all I wanted but not send anything.

It always the easy thing to check that we check last.


----------

